# Sexing cobalt blue zebra via venting



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi all I've recently gotten a couple of cobalt blue zebras and it's impossible to tell them apart.. I tried 'venting' them but I had no idea what to look for... one of them has a larger hole and the other one's is quite small... also one of them has multiple egg spots and the other has only a single egg spot... any help much appreciated!

oh and they're both the same size, around 8/9cm


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Egg spots are not a factor. Try taking a clear pic of the fish's underside and post it. I am not good at venting but other members are.

You will definitely want multiple females for callainos.


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

all I have is a camera on my phone and the pictures wont be clear enough...

yeah I know I was hoping to trade one of the males for a female and buy a few more. Going to a ladies house tomorrow morning that is selling a heap! aswell as many other fish as she needs to tanks... I'm shaking with excitement LOL


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

on the underside of the fish you will see two holes...if one is bigger than the other its a female.

if both holes are the same size its either a male or a female that has not laid eggs yet(hole gets bigger after its stretched to lay eggs)


----------



## ChromisNZ (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi. How old are the fish? You should be able to notice a colour difference if they're old enough. The males are a nice clean blue while the females look a 'dirty' blue. It's easier to spot the difference when you look at the fish from above.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

right if they are true callainos males will be almost flourescent


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

one of them is a deeper blue compared to the other one which is a lighter blue!


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

could be that the deeper blue is female...on the other hand it could be a male dulling his colors in an effort to stay under the radar of the alpha


----------

